# Help me to decide college course...



## rajsujayks (May 14, 2010)

I've just completed my 12th std. in Tamil Nadu State Board syllabus...I've received my results today...Here they are:

*Language (French)*	  194
*English	*		  180
*Physics 	*	 	  199
*Chemistry *	 	  186
*Computer Science *	  191
*Mathematics *	 	  192

*Total *	 	            1142

My question is: What course will I be able to pursue in college? I'm really interested in computers and would love to do B.E. Computer Science & Engineering in a reputed college in India...I live in Coimbatore, but if a college is good, I don't mind where it is...

My worry is my cut-off mark...As you can see it's pretty low at 192.25...Will I be able to get into PSG Tech in Coimbatore with this cut-off (into BE Comp.Sci & Engg.)?? 

What are the other options which might interest me?? 

Please help me because I'm practically NIL in knowledge about colleges...


----------



## girish.g (May 14, 2010)

shouldn't you have given IIT/AIEEE or any such kind of exams??


----------



## rajsujayks (May 16, 2010)

Oh! Sorry, I forgot to mention it...

I attempted both IIT-JEE and AIEEE...I've got no belief in IIT-JEE...I didn't do all that well...But AIEEE I did better...I'm sure that I cleared 45 out of those 90 questions...and I expect even more from about the 25 more questions I attended...Is this enough for getting into NIT??

I'm writing my BITSAT on the 26th of this month...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 16, 2010)

well, AIEEE needs more accuracy than attempts however attempts are must. give your best in BITSAT. BITS is a very good college.


----------



## rajsujayks (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging words...

But couldn't someone give any help on colleges in Tamil Nadu?? Well, I need to have backups...!!!


----------



## b.n.2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Find out the specific unit requirements of your college. It's important to know how many classes are requirements and how many are electives.

Step 2
Thumb through the course catalog and make a list of courses that interest you. Divide them into 3 categories: major, core and elective.

Step 3
Choose core classes and classes for your major first, as these offer the least flexibility. Consider meeting with your advisor to find out which core classes you must take for the major or majors that interest you.

Step 4
Choose electives once you know how many elective units you can take and once you've chosen core and major classes.

Step 5
Ask older students or your advisor about the professors who will be teaching the courses you're considering. Even the most fascinating-looking material can put you to sleep if the professor can't teach.

Step 6
Sit in on more classes than you'll end up taking, for at least the first few days of the term. This way you can see what you like before committing for an entire term.

Step 7
Drop the classes you don't like or need, and continue attending each class you find interesting, even if you are not yet enrolled



Read more: How to Choose College Courses | eHow.com How to Choose College Courses | eHow.com
_______________________________________________________________
 Pallet Racking | Fitflop  Boots


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jul 14, 2010)

I hve no idea how u r saying ur score is pretty low.??
doing the maths (1142/1200)*100 = 95.17%  thats good in any board. 

still to get into any reputed engg college u have to sit for a competitive exams which are IIT-JEE,AIEEE,BITS,WBJEE,COMEDK,VITEE, etc...

still there are colleges which also take u on the basis of ur board marks...I wont be able to give you my standings on that. you have to find it out on your own.

as for the list of colleges in TN
here they are..

Colleges in TN

but cross verify the list....dont simply go on the rankings.....


----------



## airjacobs (Jul 15, 2010)

If you're a gadget addict then you can choose IT. If you're a food lover, then choose Culinary.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

@OP
Whats is the cut-off for PSG? and Please try for TCE in Madurai. I think the cut-off for TCE was 194 a year back. May be it'll be reduced. Also try for NIT, GCT, CIT. These two are good one's AFAIK. But the priority should be

1. PSG - Since you're in Coimbatore, hope you know whats the cut-off is.
2. NIT
3. TCE
4. GCT
5. CIT


----------

